# Anyone spraying their GA's?



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

just like the title asks...

Anyone spraying their GA's?

if yes can you list your nitrous setup (wet or dry, NOS, ZEX etc...)

also list your other engine mods and your opinion of the whole deal. THanks much


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hell yeah man- I am! and oh my god what a blast it is
its so much fun to watch preludes just coast of in you mirrors- Ive actually had alot of help from the sr20de guys on the list but Ive gone through it all- what do you wanna know? Tomorrow Im gonna move it up to a 75 shot and Im installing a sci this weekend, but Ive got a bunch of stuff done- you can email me or IM me on aol if youd like to man-


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, when i had my 93' Sentra E I had a bottle hooked up, it took me around 15-20min to install everything, and i ran a 50 shot right into the intake with a fan spray nozzle, it was right next to the throttle body. And instead of having a arming switch and everything i just had a switch to turn off and on the nitrous, it is more risky but also fun when it is installed.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so i have a '97 200 sx se and was thinking about nos...how much does the whole thing cost(everything you need), where do you get it? do you need a little switch to turn it off/on or do you just spray when you want it? are there any problems that might happen like with the tranny or engine? thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Well, it is all pretty basic. This is what i bought to put the kit together, 1 Very long Nitrous hose (Needs to go from the solinoid to the nitrous tank), 1 Nitrous Solinoid, 1 one foot nitrous hose (needs to go from the solinoid to the intake pipe), 1 Nitrous Nozzle (i got the fan spray), and the Jet (shot) of your choice. I would recomend you go with a 50 shot. That is what i used and it worked very well. and also 1 toggle switch that hooked up to the positive and negitive wires on the solinoid. It is not that hard to do, and is very nice when you get it all hooked up.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

my nitrous system is a little more safe, It's not hooked up yet though. I have 2 nitrous soleniods (in case one fails), rpm window switch, wot switch, msd digital 6 plus to retard timeing, and hvc blaster coil. along with remote bottle opener and a half ass bottle warmer. I can't wait to get time to hook it up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

i did not use all that, and i never had any problems with my Nitrous system, so i saved money and time. And still had as much fun that you are going to have, that is unless you are going to run more then a 50 shot, then i would understand.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

The reason I did this was so I could run a 100shot once I build up the bottom end. that and if one of my stupid friends jumps in my car he won't blow it up. It may not be needed but it eliminates the possibility of human error or something not working.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah thats true, i see what you are saying, my system was pretty risky, but easy


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Which is the best for someone who doesnt have any experience with NOS?? I want it fully computerized to kick in about 4000k rpm's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

I would go with a ZEX system then, they are know to be pretty reliable, and good. Really good for beginers. They also sell a thing that will activate the nitrous at a certain time, i though i saw something like that before.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Zex is a great system, but you will still want to learn about Nitrous, read up on systems people have installed. Maybe you'll change your mind and go with another system.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

yeah, I used my custom NOS system, but i did alot of reading up on it. FOr about 2-3 months i did a lot of reading


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so do you buy this ZEX separately apart from the wet or dy NOS kit? What exactly is it and how do you install it? What's the cheapest quality NOS you guys have seen and where? thanks.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Zex is an computer controlled nitrous system it's expensive it comes in a kit and it's all you need. Wet and Dry nitrous systems are just two different styles, one injects pure nitrous, and the wet injects a mixture of nitrous and fuel. A dry system is the easiest to install, just put the jet in your air intake. If you are short on money look for a used kit, just test your solenoid first (you don't want it to stick open) or build your own. Check ebay and the classifieds
Josh


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

yeah thats sounds good ^^^ I would go with a dry system, that is just my style because it is a easier system to set up, but if you are going to squeeze more then a 75 shot then i would go with a wet system because they are more reliable and also safer.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I noticed a few of you posted that you did some research, I would like to know where you get your info from. I have read a few articles here and there on the concepts of how it works but nothing really in depth. Is there any hard books that i can purchase in a book store??


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

just search the web, and get to know Nitrous. look up: How it works, what it does, how it is used, how a dry and wet system work and just stuff like that. Do a lot of reading so you get to know what it is before you use it.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Search the NPM/SOLM archives....there are a few nitrous articles...I clearly remember one named "Nitrous 101".


----------

